# For owners of the longines legend diver



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

I have owned on of these since they first came out, it came on a nice strap with a slight chequered pattern and pale white beige stitching, as it was larger than every other watch i own and part of a large (reasonable sized) collection, i did not wear it much.

to my displeasure after about a couple of years the strap just fell to bits. I went to the AD and was told £200 plus for a genuine strap, I declined, since then i have been looking for a replacement, same as the original item and at a more reasonable cost.

i am glad to say that I have found it on the Watch Gecko website as Zulu sailcloth black beige stitching cost £28.00 which i feel is still a lot for a strap, but i am cheap. I have just ordered another one to put into stock for when this one wears out,

So all you legend diver owners out there if you have the standard black strap go to Watch Geko before your strap falls to bits.

Your welcome


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

The original strap is a joke i never wore mine on it and binned it on day 1 wearing it on a hirsch pure.


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

I am now looking for the rubber strap option


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

I changed the strap on mine on day one to a Breitling Pro rubber one. Expensive straps - think I paid almost a ton for mine and that's a bargain - but hands down my favourite rubber strap out there.


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

I cannot get my head around paying £100 for a strap but like i said i am cheap


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Chris 810 said:


> I cannot get my head around paying £100 for a strap but like i said i am cheap


 it is a scam. cheep new watches with rubber straps 10 to 20 bucks. used - 5 bucks. i have tried several of these straps, all useable. vin


----------

